# Prayers Please For Donna ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Donna's daughter, Heather, asked me to please share from her FB page ... that her mother is in the ER. Heather is asking for prayers for her Mom.

I told Heather that several of us on Spoiled Maltese had asked about Donna ... and, that we have had her mother in our thoughts and prayers all along. 

Heather asked if Donna's friends could please pray for peace and calm for her Mom. 

I know that it will mean the world to both Donna and her family.

Donna, I already asked your daughter to give you hugs from me.:heart:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I will say a prayer for Donna and her family. I have been thinking about her lately.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am constant in my thoughts/prayers for Donna & Ollie. I am so happy her DD posted on FB as I have been much concerned. She is a fighter & I know that she will do her best to pull out of this. . . may God be merciful. She has a great medical team & a wonderful, positive spirit and that will also take her a long way. She also has a deep faith & I know that she appreciates all of our prayers. Donna, we are here and we care! Big, big hugs.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow, I am sorry sorry Donna is in the ER - sending positive energy her way.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - thanks so much for passing this on. I miss Donna being here and pray for her. She's had so many battles with her health. She is a formidable fighter. Hoping that Ollie's okay. :wub::wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Donna, you have been in my prayers but I will pray extra hard for you! Stay strong.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Prayers for Donna and her family.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I think of Donna often. I will continue to pray and send positive thoughts.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

My thoughts have been about Donna, missing her here, yet knowing she is going through a tough time. She will be in my thoughts and prayers, Donna please get well soon!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear Donna is in the ER. I'll be keeping her in my thoughts and prayers. Marie I'm so glad you let us know and you told her that her friends at SM have been thinking about her.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I am new to SM and I don't know Donna but my prayers are as strong as if I did know her. Prayers and more prayers for Donna--


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

My heart is heavy. Dear, sweet Donna. I am only able to send the love I feel for Donna out into the universe. I believe in acceptance, I believe that the only way we can be content is when we accept what life brings. That doesn't mean that I cannot hope that our friend will heal. I do hope so. But my prayer for our friend is that she has peace and comfort...no matter what life brings.

Life is eternal, change is the only certainty. So, my form of prayer will be to send love to Donna. I will remember our conversations and hold her dear to my heart, with hope for healing.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying for strength and peace for Donna and her family.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Sending prayers for Donna.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I have also talked to Heather (Donna's daughter) on FB and Donna is truly in need of as many prayers as possible. I know how strong our SM group can be when we pray together. Remember that Donna is one of our SM sisters.

I have asked the Lord to bless Donna and help her with this terrible illness.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

An update ...

Donna was admitted to the hospital. She is breathing okay with the oxygen ... but, unable to do so easily on her own. Hopefully, they will find out through further testing what is wrong and how to help her.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I have also talked to Heather (Donna's daughter) on FB and Donna is truly in need of as many prayers as possible. I know how strong our SM group can be when we pray together. Remember that Donna is one of our SM sisters.
> 
> I have asked the Lord to bless Donna and help her with this terrible illness.


Lynn, please let Heather know how special Donna is to all of us here on SM and how our thoughts and prayers are with her and the entire family. This is a terrible disease and takes such a toll not only on Donna but on those who love her and have to see her suffering so much. My prayers are with them all.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I think of Donna and Ollie often. She'll continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I've been thinking of Donna so much lately and I'm so sorry to hear that she's in the hospital  . Please give her our love and let her know that we will be praying for her.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

yes Lynn, please ask Donna's daughter to tell Donna how much we are thinking of her and wish we could be there to give her hugs and all our good thoughts and prayers in person.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear this. I will keep Donna in my prayers.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Donna, please know today I am praying that if there is fluid on your lung they will be able to relieve that and that you will be hopeful & peaceful today! Keep knowing that we on SM are asking for mercy from the God of all comfort!
Heather, please give Donna all our love! We are also thinking of you and the rest of the family. 
Please let us know how Ollie is doing when you can.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I certainly am continuing to pray for Donna. I'm saddened to see she has run into some problems. I'm confident that our prayers united will bring her comfort.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I was wondering how she was doing. Prayers going out to her and her family.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Prayers for Donna...


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Prayers for Donna............ and her family


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, you are the Almighty God, the God of Abraham and Isaac you see all and know all, you made us to love and to care for one another, I lift Donna, to you Lord, you have been with her through all the dark days of illness, you have never left her and never will, Lord I am asking for your touch on Donna, touch her whole body, spirit and soul, may she rest in knowing you love her. I believe in miracles, Lord Donna needs one this very hour. You have promised that if two or three gather in your name you will hear their prayers, we have so many here praying for Donna, I know you hear our prayers. Thank you Lord for touching Donna, and Lord be with little Ollie and Donna's family, give them your peace that passes all understanding. In Jesus name I pray. Amen

I LOVE YOU DONNA:smootch::heart:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Amen Paula.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry you are going through this, Donna and family  You are in all of our hearts and we are praying for you to stay strong and have peace. Sending lots of love.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sending lots of prayers to Donna and her family.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Donna's daughters have set up a Caring Bridge site for her if you are interested in posting msgs. there also!

http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/donna10/guestbook/view/id/5317bd2de9cb6a4c3d7d57ec


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Donna's daughters have set up a Caring Bridge site for her if you are interested in posting msgs. there also!


Thank you, Sandi. :tender: I just told Heather that I would post here about the Caring Bridge site. 

I hope Donna will be able to read our posts here, too. I feel it might help lift her spirits to know how many of us are praying and care for her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/donna10

This is the home page!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending prayers to you and your family, Donna.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you for the caring bridge info ladies.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I have been thinking about Donna and Ollie too. I am so sad to hear her latest news and am praying for her and her family. That was a beautiful prayer, Paula.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

checkin in on you Donna:smootch::heart:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the link, Sandi :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

There is a new up-date posted by Heather on Caring Bridge tonight. JFYI


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> There is a new up-date posted by Heather on Caring Bridge tonight. JFYI


Thank you for the update, Sandi. I just posted another message on Caring Bridge.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just posted another message to Donna on the CaringBridge site. She's such a brave person and an inspiration to us all.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I also saw the Caring Bridge update - for those who haven't, please continue to pray for peace for Donna and her family. I've walked the same path with my own mom, and I know how important and comforting that support and prayers is.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Prayers for you Donna.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Haven't been on SM for awhile. I sure hate to come back to see this.  

Hugs and prayers to you Donna and your family.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Always praying for Donna ....


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I haven't been here much lately and am just seeing this. What a nice site CaringBridge is! I just replied there and hope I will be able to figure out how to see future updates there. I will be keeping Donna and her family in my thoughts and prayers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Caringbridge is awesome. My heart is breaking for Donna and her family.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sending prayers for you Donna.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Donna, You are in my prayers!!:grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Any updates? I 've been traveling and I missed this... Donna we're all thinking about you!Hugs


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Michelle, try to read back a few pages in this posting & you will see the web-site where you can find up-dates from Caring Bridge. Donna & her family are counting on our prayers and I know you will be there for them.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I have been out of town so just now catching. I will keep Donna in my prayers as well! Much love being sent her way!


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

While I don't have the honor of knowing Donna my prayers are with her

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

Prayers to Donna and her family


----------

